# ISFJs as Teachers



## HandiAce

It seems to me that an ISFJ would make a good teacher. Based on the functions the ISFJ mainly uses, introverted sensing, the teacher has the potential for essentially being a database for his or her students. Combine that with the secondary function, extroverted feeling which also includes INFJs ENFJs and ESFJs (All three include Fe in their first two functions) would keep you in tune with how others are feeling.

What do you think?

I was considering a career in teaching or as a professor as I seem to be inherently good at showing people how to do things. Are other ISFJs like this?


----------



## Kaipa

I'm certainly not an expert but ISFJ + teaching sounds like a good combo to me. Somewhere I read that the majority of education studies majors are ESFJs, which is almost ISFJ. I have an image that ISFJs are very understanding and caring folks, so I do see teaching as a very possible profession for them. And if you are inherently good at showing people how to do things, it sounds like a good profession for you.:happy:


----------



## Starfruitme

My mom is an ISFJ, and she has done some tutoring. She seems like she's pretty good with it.


----------



## actualjennings07

Okay, so this is a really old thread, but...

I agree that teaching could be a good profession for ISFJs. I am a part-time English tutor for elementary school kids, and I absolutely love it. The kids seem to like me, and we get along great.

However, I think part of why I like it so much is that it's one-on-one. I'm not standing in front of a classroom of kids, trying to handle multiple things at the same time. I can focus all my attention on the one kid.

And I like English - a lot.  

Hope that helps....


----------



## teddy564339

I missed this thread too, but I'll still say my piece because I'm an ISFJ high school math teacher, and I could go on for pages and pages and pages about it...but I'll try to keep it short.


SJ's in general make good teachers because they're organized, hardworking, and good at setting up rules and sticking to them. I know that there are all kinds of students, some have trouble with too much structure, and some don't like that aspect of SJ's...but I know teachers of other temperaments, and they all know how important rules are in any classroom. Clear communication is key. I think these things just come naturally to SJ's. The way the public school system is set up, that's one aspect of personality type that helps a lot as a teacher, and it probably will until the system gets a massive overhaul.

(Don't get me wrong, there are things in teaching that other temperaments do better than SJ's, I'm just saying that this is a strength for SJ's and teaching).

Being an F is also really important for teaching, I think, because you deal with so many personalities. Teaching is a lot more than the subject you teach, it's about understanding students. Patience is also extremely key, and that's something I think goes well with SFJ's.


Even though I think there are great teachers of all 16 types, ESFJ is probably the best for teaching public high school. 

Part of it is my shy nature and other parts of my personality, but I think my main problem as a teacher is not being as strict as I should. That's why I think ISFJ's are really good at tutoring and one-on-one work...after school tutoring I'm extremely good and students always get lots of help.

I also have read ISFJ's make better teachers for young kids...that's where the sensitivity is more important than the strong leadership.


But teaching is all about playing to your strengths. Like I said, there are awesome teachers of all 16 types, and they all teach differently. An ESTJ might control a class better than an ISFJ, but an ISFJ might have more patience and make students feel more comfortable than an ESTJ. It's all about playing to your strengths and trying to improve on your weaknesses, just like anything else in life.


Besides, teaching is a tough job for anyone, no matter your type! But for the right person, like me, it's the most suited job and I picture myself doing it until I retire.


----------



## actualjennings07

teddy564339 said:


> SJ's in general make good teachers because they're organized, hardworking, and good at setting up rules and sticking to them. I know that there are all kinds of students, some have trouble with too much structure, and some don't like that aspect of SJ's...but I know teachers of other temperaments, and they all know how important rules are in any classroom. Clear communication is key. I think these things just come naturally to SJ's. The way the public school system is set up, that's one aspect of personality type that helps a lot as a teacher, and it probably will until the system gets a massive overhaul.
> 
> (Don't get me wrong, there are things in teaching that other temperaments do better than SJ's, I'm just saying that this is a strength for SJ's and teaching).
> 
> Being an F is also really important for teaching, I think, because you deal with so many personalities. Teaching is a lot more than the subject you teach, it's about understanding students. Patience is also extremely key, and that's something I think goes well with SFJ's.
> 
> Part of it is my shy nature and other parts of my personality, but I think my main problem as a teacher is not being as strict as I should. That's why I think ISFJ's are really good at tutoring and one-on-one work...after school tutoring I'm extremely good and students always get lots of help.
> 
> I also have read ISFJ's make better teachers for young kids...that's where the sensitivity is more important than the strong leadership.
> 
> 
> But teaching is all about playing to your strengths. Like I said, there are awesome teachers of all 16 types, and they all teach differently. An ESTJ might control a class better than an ISFJ, but an ISFJ might have more patience and make students feel more comfortable than an ESTJ. It's all about playing to your strengths and trying to improve on your weaknesses, just like anything else in life.
> 
> 
> Besides, teaching is a tough job for anyone, no matter your type! But for the right person, like me, it's the most suited job and I picture myself doing it until I retire.


Wow, thanks so much for sharing that.

I'm in nursing school right now, after seriously considering pursuing English education at the high school or college level. It was a tough decision for me; I love tutoring and enjoy English so much. But, I wondered if my lack of natural assertiveness would be a hindrance to me in teaching.

But, it's reassuring to hear that you're doing it and enjoying it. I may rethink my current career path.


----------



## teddy564339

morningglory010 said:


> Wow, thanks so much for sharing that.
> 
> I'm in nursing school right now, after seriously considering pursuing English education at the high school or college level. It was a tough decision for me; I love tutoring and enjoy English so much. But, I wondered if my lack of natural assertiveness would be a hindrance to me in teaching.
> 
> But, it's reassuring to hear that you're doing it and enjoying it. I may rethink my current career path.


Like I said, I could go on for pages and pages. Granted, teaching is a very tough and stressful job (though getting the summer off helps me to completely recover), but it is for anyone, regardless of type. Type shouldn't really play into whether or not you would consider it...it shouldn't stop you or motivate you, really, because like I said, all kinds of people are great teachers, and all kinds are bad teachers too.


But, if you find out down the line that nursing isn't for you, it would always be something else to consider, maybe.


----------



## SMS2016

HandiAce said:


> Haha. I am not really quoting you, contrary to what this box suggests...


Awkward moment when an ENTP shows up...

*waves* Hey, guys!

Okay, I went to a private school my whole life, and I would venture that in my younger years (Kindergarten - 5/6 grade) a good forty percent of my teachers were of the SFJ variety. They are great with kids, but I see them teaching at almost every level. I imagine that they would be best with subjects that practically help their students (grammar, math, home ec., etc.). I also see them on the counseling scene a lot - makes sense. As college or guidance counselors, they are able to help their students make decisions and choices that will help them in the long run.

I believe that an ISFJ could teach just about anything to the K-12 range, and teach it well, with plenty of patience and diligence.

However, I have trouble imagining them teaching something too abstract or that would allow for too much debate. It was genuinely hilarious to see my SJ English teacher flustered with my many, many debates/challenges. I believe she was an ESTJ, but still...

Although, come to think of it, English is hardly abstract, and most of my arguments really had no true basis other than good fun... I was just getting comfortable with that crazy little Ne monster that bounces around my noggin.


----------

